

Why multivariate owns A/B testing . . .  - aresant
http://www.conversionvoodoo.com/blog/what-is-ab-and-multivariable-testing/

======
ramanujan
> After we get enough traffic to run through our test

And therein lies the trick.

Google and Facebook can do multivariate testing easily because they get 100k
pageviews without blinking an eye.

You probably cannot.

In fact, the more variables you start to simultaneously manipulate, the more
likely it is to guarantee that you will not attain statistical significance
for any decision (i.e. your study will be underpowered).

